# How to sex a lutino



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

Im trying to figure out what sex my lutino is, and how to sex lutinos in general.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

do you know the parents? If you do and the mother is NOT a Lutino then they are hens


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

If you don't know or if both parents are Lutinos this may help

http://www.cockatiels.org/main/ncs-photo-gallery/lutino-cockatiels/


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If mom isnt a lutino the lutino baby is female but if mom is a lutino then this baby could be either sex.

You could try wing spot sexing but its harder on lutinos, since the wing spots can be harder to see, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307

After the bird molts, keeping wing spots and tail feather bars means female, losing wing spots and tail feather barring means male.

Male behaviours like Beak banging, whistling, and heart wings.


----------



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

Moms a regular grey, thanks for the info


----------

